# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  TRIMMING DURING FINAL STEPS OF DRAFT SERVEY

## ΤΑΣΟΣ26

Καλή σας μέρα 

Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω . Υπάρχει κάποιος τύπος που μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε την κατανομή φορτιού στο πλωριό και το πρυμιό αμπάρι κατά το τριμάρισμα? Υπάρχουν σχετικά εξελ προγράμματα που το κάνουν αυτόματα αλλά θέλω να το κάνω στο χέρι.
Επίσης βρήκα έναν τύπο που εφαρμόζοντας τον δεν έχω μεγάλη απόκλιση από το πρόγραμμα αλλά υπάρχει μια μεγάλη διαφορά. Ο τύπος που κάνω στο χέρι τον υπολογισμό χρησιμοποιεί το trim που προκύπτει από τα βυθίσματα διορθωμένα στις παραλλήλους. Από την άλλη το πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιεί το τριμ που προκύπτει από τα βυθίσματα από τα draft marks . Ποιο είναι το σωστό? 


Ευχαριστω.

----------

